# Broken Shoulder. What exercises should I do while healing? Legs, abs?



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

Broken Shoulder. What exercises should I do while healing? Legs, abs? 

Figure I need to do something instead of getting out of shape. 

I'm guessing leg press with a machine, stationary bike, crunches...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Go out and hike....best cross training you could get.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Walk...

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> Go out and hike....best cross training you could get.


People have been telling me that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What activities did you do prior to your injury? Do you belong to a gym? If you do then you could work with a coach or trainer to modify workouts (within the limits recommended by your doctor) Are you are working with a physio therapist ? I only needed a couple of sessions and was provide with a ton of ROM exercises to work out the kinks once the bones started to fuse.

You should establish a plan and a routine, build up your tolerance then you should expect to see gradual improvement. 

I belong to a crossfit gym and I worked with my coaches to create exercise regimes that I could tolerate and were within my limits recommended by my specialist. 

I did variations of squats, and I worked my good arm while gradually incorporating light weights for my injured side. I wore a weighted vest, sometimes ankle weights... depending on the exercise.

I worked within my range being careful not to do anything to displace the bones (I had big bone gaps and countless fractures) while healing took place.
I watched what I ate
I ran more (initially with a sling). And walked, hiked etc. 
It was important to me to do as many things as possible that I also enjoyed and see progress. As I did with my crossfit classes, I documented every workout

I went to a couple of physio sessions to work on exercises to get rid of some cogwheeling and make the ROM smoother. It's been about 4 months since my injury and my strength has almost equalized. My ROM is back to normal

The key is to follow your doctor's recommendations (My specialists understood I was active before my injury and advised me during the healing process... they gave me the green light to ride again when there was evidence of bone healing). I wanted to avoid any setbacks.


----------

